# NP208 to NP205 switch



## carldawson (Dec 26, 2002)

Over thanksgiving, somebody was kind enough to relieve my 84 long bed K1500 4wd from my possession and then give it back a week later minus the engine, tranny, t-case, driveshafts, etc. including all mounting brackets. Amazingly, the idiots left the month old axles, which have new 4.10's and lockers. Out of stubbornness, I am rebuilding the truck. So far, I have got a new 350 GM crate engine and ordered a TH350. Despite giving up a little in low range ratio, I want to go with a NP205 for reliability. A crummy 700r4 and np208 were in the truck. The tranny is built for the 205, so I think they will match up, and I understand I need to get a 205 that was matched to a 350, not a 400.

Questions: 1) Will the shifter linkage and shifter in the truck, designed for a 208, attach to the 205? 
2) Also, I am going to try to find driveshafts and the cross-member that holds as this up from a salvage yard. Do I need to makes sure the driveshafts are from a 350/205 truck, or will driveshaft from a 700r4/208 work as well? 
3) Is the cross-member universal for 73-87?


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

Bummer about your truck. Oh well now build it better right? I would use a 700 tranny and the 208 unless a 241 is available. This will give a very nice crawl ratio. Plus with the 4.10 gears you'll want the overdrive. 

1/ No, you need a 205 shifter. The 208 shifter is off to the side and the 205 is in the middle so another hole is required. It is better to change the trans tunnel with the correct one.
2/ Most 205 cases, maybe all, that were behind 350 tranny's were slip yoke style. I wouldn't use that style get a fixed yoke. You can convert one if needed.
3/ You can use the same crossmember.


----------



## carldawson (Dec 26, 2002)

Joey D:

Thanks for reply. Since truck is primarily going to be farm use, I was willing to give up the overdrive of the 700r for the simplicity of the 350 transmission. My question now is in regard to the rear drive shaft: you are not in favor of the slipyoke that came on the 205. Why? Without the slip yoke, I would need a two piece rear driveshaft? Is there much difference?

Also, does replacing the shifter mean I get to break out the sawzall in my floorpan?


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

I am not a fan of the slip yoke as the u-joint is the most likely thing to ever break. If it does you are screwed, a fixed yoke you pull the shaft hit 4hi and your on your way. The rear shaft would have a slip joint in it thats all. Just my preference if I were building one. Why not use the 400? Much better and you can get all the parts from the bone yard. The shafts would have to be lengthened and balanced unless you have a 14bff and a dana 60 up front.
As far as the sawzall, yes unless you change the tunnel cover. It is easy to do if you get one.


----------

